# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  حبيب قلبي ..!!!

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت جالسه حزينة القلب ودموعي على خدودي..
اتمنى من يزيل هذا الحزن عني ..
وفجأه وبدون شعووور اتيت انت على بالي ياحبيبي ...
كيف لي ان اصف لك هذا الشعور..
حب كبير لااستطيع ان اصفه بهذه الكلمات..اوهذه الحروف..
اته ينساب كاالينابيع اوالانهار في قلبي وعقلي..
حبه يجري في دمي..
حبه من نوع خااااص لايعادله حب !!
كم اتمنى ان ازوره حتى لوفي الخيال؟لو لحظه قبل وفاااتي ؟!
انه حبيبي من كنت صغيره .وكلما كبرت ..
ازددت في الاشتياق اليه اكثر..
وتعلقت بحبه واصبحت احبه بجنووون !!
وبدون شعور اذكر اسمه امام كل البشر..
وداائما اردداسمك حبيبي يا اغلى من كنوز الدنيا..
احبك الى حد الموووووت؟!!
عندما اتعمق في شخصيتك العظيمه..
اغيب عن الوجود وعن عاالمي واجد نفسي..
في عاااالمك النورااااني وارمي بعااالمي ورااائي ...لاني اجد عاااالمك القدسي...
الذي ينسيني زمااااني الذي اعيش فيه وهمي واحزاااااني ...!!
انت وحدك الحب الوحيدالذي اتعلق به ...
فمع ذكر خصالك وصفاتك ...يامن بك عرفت معنى الحب والحنان والاخاءوالتضحيه...
يامن انتشلتني من هفوااات الزمان ...
اقولها بأعلى صوووتي >>_ احـــــــبك_ << واعشقك بجنون ..
وتستحق هذا الحب واكثر ..
اعذرني يانورعيني وحبيب قلبي على تقصيري بحبي لك ...
واني لم اجيد وصفك وحبي لك ..
انت ايه القمر المنير ...
*ياقمر بني هـــــــاشـــــم العباس عليك مني السلام ..*
ياااسيدي ومولاي ياحبيب قلوب الفاطميات والعلويات والهاشميات ..
وقلب سيدتي فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام وابيك علي واخويك الحسن والحسين وقلب عقيلة بني هاشم المخدره زينب عليهم السلام 
ياباب الحوائج وعماد جيش الامام الحسين عليه السلام ..
سيدي كم انا في شوووق وقلبي فيه حسره الى زيااارة ذاك الضريح ..
والصلاة والدعاء وانا واقفه جنب ضريحك المقدس ...
اشكي اليك همي واحزاني ودموعي تنساب على خدودي فرحا 
بتلك الزياره سيدي ومولاي تعلم بمرادي وقصدي ...
عليك مني سلام الله ابدامابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار..
خادمتك واقل خدامك سيدي ياابا الفضل ...
تحيااااتي فـــــــرح

----------


## طائر أيلول

*سلمت وسلم قلمك اخيتي فرح وزقنا الله واياكِ زيارة العباس وبقية أهل بيته عليهم السلام*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله* 


*غاليتي فرح ..*

*اعذب كلمات هي للحب ..*

*واروع الحب هو النابض بالصدق ...*

*واغلى حروف ننثرها تلك التي نهديها لأهل البيت عليهم السلام ...*

*خاطرتك تتحدث بالروعه* 

*يعطيك العافيه فروح* 

*ماننحرم من نبع حروفك* 

*موفقه*

----------


## MOONY

خيتو فروحه الحلوه
تسلم أناملكِ على هذه الكلمات
أن شاء الله يرزقنا ويرزقك زيارة سيدي ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
ويقضي حوائج كل سائل 
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي بود
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## همسات وله

احسنتي حبيبتي ام حمزاوي 
وصح لسانك وسلمت يمينك على ماسطرت من حب في حق ابا الفضل العباس 
رزقنا واياكم جميعا زيارته وشفاعته 

الله يعطيك العافيه 
وعساك عالقوة دوم 
تحياااااتي القلبيه لك بكل التوفيق 
خيتك همسااااات وله

----------


## اسير الهوى

ام حمزة...

كنت ساكتب (لا تعليق) اتعلمي لما..

تعظيما لقلبك الكبير والنفحات الايمانة هذه

من يرا كلمات العشق هذه الذائبة ذوبان بالمعشوق

يربط لسان وحروفه تخرس

اهكذ هو الحب ام هو اصل الحب ام هو معنى الحب

ايمان رائع يوقفني احتراما لك خية

نعم فليجزيك الله الف خير ونسألك الدعاء..

بأبي انت وامي ياابا الفضل ياباب الحوائج

اقضي حوائجنا وجميع المؤمنين..

يسلمووووو ام حمزة..

اخوك ياسر

----------


## زهور الامل

*السلام عليك ياباب الحوائج يا ابا الفضل العباس سلام الله عليك* 
*متى يجيء هذا اليوم ياسيدي  الا نزورك فيه .*
*بقلوب خاشعه وعيون دامعه الى ذالك المشهد المقدس* 
كلماتك فرووحه جميله ورائعه وانا اقرأ اتساءل اي محبوب هذا 
الذي تحبه حد الجنون وتخمينات في عقلي 
واخيرا عرفت ..فعلا شخصية العباس عظيمه 
واعرف اي قد انت تحبين البطل الصنديد العباس عليه السلام
واعرف لماذا انت كنت تبكين في ذالك اليوم 
اسفه فرح 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام عليك ياأبا الفضل وعلى كفيك المخضبتين السلام على حبيب الحسين  * 
*فرح الله يجزيك خيرا على ماخطه قلمك من الاشتياااق لقمر العشيره الذي لا ينسى أحد معروفه هذا البطل العباس سلام الله عليه  الذي تحتار الفضائل من تعداد فضله*
*اللهم ارزقنا زيارته جميعاً*
*أهنئك غاليتي فرح على كلماتك النورانيه بلغة الإشتياق *

----------


## Princess

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

حبهم ال محمد لهو اعظم واروع واسمى  انواع الحب
ثبت الله اقدامنا على خطاهم وحشرنا واياهم يارب يا كريم

وياباب الحوائج ابا الفضل العباس.. اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج كل المؤمنين

غاليتي فروحه
سلم نبضك العاطر بحب روحاني لا مثيل له
دعائي لك بالموفقيه والسداد دنيا واخره

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*كلمات جدا رائعة اخت فرح*

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

*دئما حروفك مميزه*

----------


## فرح

> *سلمت وسلم قلمك اخيتي فرح وزقنا الله واياكِ زيارة العباس وبقية أهل بيته عليهم السلام*



يسلم عمرك اخووي ايلولي
ع حظووورك الطيب يعطيك العاافيه
دوووم هالطله المتألقه
انشاء الله ربي يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآله*  
> 
> *غاليتي فرح ..* 
> *اعذب كلمات هي للحب ..* 
> *واروع الحب هو النابض بالصدق ...* 
> *واغلى حروف ننثرها تلك التي نهديها لأهل البيت عليهم السلام ...* 
> *خاطرتك تتحدث بالروعه*  
> *يعطيك العافيه فروح*  
> *ماننحرم من نبع حروفك*  
> *موفقه*



مشكووره حبيبتي امــــــوووله
اسعدني تواااجدك الممــــيز بين حروووفي المتواضعه
حظووورك له معنى خااااص وجمااال ورووعه 
لك كل الشكر والتقدير
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

> خيتو فروحه الحلوه
> 
> تسلم أناملكِ على هذه الكلمات
> أن شاء الله يرزقنا ويرزقك زيارة سيدي ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
> ويقضي حوائج كل سائل 
> موفقه لكل خير 
> دمتي بود
> 
> تحياتي لكِ



يسلم عمرك يالغلا مـــــــوني 
نورتصفحتي بنور تواااجدك 
دوووم هالطله المتألقه
انشاء الله ربي يرزقنا زيارتهم وفي الاخره وشفاعتهم 
انشاء الله تقضى حوائجك وحوائج كل محتاج ياااارب 
يعطيك العاافيه
دمت برعاية المولى

----------


## فرح

> احسنتي حبيبتي ام حمزاوي 
> 
> وصح لسانك وسلمت يمينك على ماسطرت من حب في حق ابا الفضل العباس 
> رزقنا واياكم جميعا زيارته وشفاعته  
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> وعساك عالقوة دوم 
> تحياااااتي القلبيه لك بكل التوفيق 
> 
> خيتك همسااااات وله



يسلم عمرك حبيبتي ام ايـــــــات
لحظووورك الطيب 
سمه خاااصه تزين بها متصفحي المتوااااضع 
الله يرزقنا في الدنيازيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
يعطيك العاافيه لاحرمنا هالطله المشرقه 
دمت برعاية المواى وحفظه

----------


## فرح

> ام حمزة...
> 
> كنت ساكتب (لا تعليق) اتعلمي لما.. 
> تعظيما لقلبك الكبير والنفحات الايمانة هذه 
> من يرا كلمات العشق هذه الذائبة ذوبان بالمعشوق 
> يربط لسان وحروفه تخرس 
> اهكذ هو الحب ام هو اصل الحب ام هو معنى الحب 
> ايمان رائع يوقفني احتراما لك خية 
> نعم فليجزيك الله الف خير ونسألك الدعاء.. 
> ...



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك اخوووي يــــــاســـــــر
اخجلت تواضعي في ردك شهاده واعتز بها حتى لو كانت مجامله منك خيووو
وقمه السعاده ان نجتمع ع حب اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
فلا يسعني سوى شكرك وتقديرك 
لحظوورك الداااائم بين حرووفي المتواضعه
الهي بحق كفين العباس عليه السلام
تقضي حوائج المؤمنين اجمعين 
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليك ياباب الحوائج يا ابا الفضل العباس سلام الله عليك* 
> 
> *متى يجيء هذا اليوم ياسيدي الا نزورك فيه .*
> *بقلوب خاشعه وعيون دامعه الى ذالك المشهد المقدس* 
> كلماتك فرووحه جميله ورائعه وانا اقرأ اتساءل اي محبوب هذا 
> الذي تحبه حد الجنون وتخمينات في عقلي 
> واخيرا عرفت ..فعلا شخصية العباس عظيمه 
> واعرف اي قد انت تحبين البطل الصنديد العباس عليه السلام
> واعرف لماذا انت كنت تبكين في ذالك اليوم 
> ...



مشكووره حبيبتي غـــفران
ع حظوورك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العاافيه ودوووم هالطله البهيه
الف سلام وتحيه لك سيدي ومولاي 
ياابا الفضل العباس سلام الله عليه 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *السلام عليك ياأبا الفضل وعلى كفيك المخضبتين السلام على حبيب الحسين* 
> *فرح الله يجزيك خيرا على ماخطه قلمك من الاشتياااق لقمر العشيره الذي لا ينسى أحد معروفه هذا البطل العباس سلام الله عليه الذي تحتار الفضائل من تعداد فضله*
> *اللهم ارزقنا زيارته جميعاً*
> *أهنئك غاليتي فرح على كلماتك النورانيه بلغة الإشتياق*



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
مشكوووره حبيبتي سيناريو
اسعدني توااااجدك الغااالي 
ربي يرزقنا واياكم زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
دوووم ها لطله المشرقه 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يا كريم
> 
> حبهم ال محمد لهو اعظم واروع واسمى انواع الحب
> ثبت الله اقدامنا على خطاهم وحشرنا واياهم يارب يا كريم 
> وياباب الحوائج ابا الفضل العباس.. اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج كل المؤمنين 
> غاليتي فروحه
> سلم نبضك العاطر بحب روحاني لا مثيل له
> دعائي لك بالموفقيه والسداد دنيا واخره 
> 
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي امـــــــيره
حضووورك له جماااله بين حروووفي 
لاحرمنا طلتك المشرقه 
يعطيك العاافيه 
ومشكوووره يالغلا ع الدعاء الحلوو 
تمنياااتي لك بالسعاده والتوفيق
دمت بحفظ لله ورعايته

----------


## فرح

> *كلمات جدا رائعة اخت فرح*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه* 
> 
> *دئما حروفك مميزه*



مشكوووره عزيزتي زهــــــوووره
الرووعه  في حظوورؤك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا توااااصلك الرااائع
دمت بحفظ المولى

----------


## هنااا

جميل الاحساس والكلماات
رائع قلمك
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## فرح

> جميل الاحساس والكلماات
> 
> رائع قلمك
> 
> تحياتى وتقديرى



مشكوووره خيتوو هنااا
الاجمل حظووورك وتنويرك حروووفي المتواااضعه 
يعطيك العاافيه 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## اسير الخيال

يعطيك الف عافية على الكلمات

اختي فرح على الابداع سلمت يمنك

تحياتي  اسير الخيال

----------


## بو كوثر

لعنتني الكؤوس ان لم اغا در                كل كأس في حانة العشق خا لي
                                                                                  الا ستاذ جا سم الصحيح
كلما ضاقت حلقات الز مان  أنفتحنا  على  فضا آت وأعماق ممتده 
                      هناك
   حيث الو جود وحيث نذيب ألآنا  في جا مات الو صول  ونعانق  النور نلتقي
                              العباس      نشير اليه من بعيد  خوفا ان نقترب منه فنكون كا لفرا شات 
    تعشق الضو ء  فتتها فت  عليه وفيه فتحتر ق 
     الحب فاتحة التقو ىو مشعلها          فأن أجبنا وألا زا حم القدر
    جعلنا الله وأيا كم من الذا ئبين في طر يقهم   
    سلام من الحسا يمطر مع الايام 
سلام العا شق المبهوت من ينضام 
سلام ألف وتحيه يا عضيد حسين يا ضر غام

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

عليك مني سلام الله ابدامابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار..

*السلامُ عليكـ ياسيدي ومولاي ياأبا الفضل العباس*

*أخيتي ، فرح* 

*والله إننا جميعنا مشتاقون لأضرحة الأطهار*

*والله إمتلأت عيناي بدموع الإشتياق هنا ..*

*رزقنا المولى وإياكم زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخرة* 

*ودمتم بخير أيها الموالين* 

*أرق تح ـياتي* 

*.
.

نسايم ورد*

*.
.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمات نورانية رائعة ومميزة* 
*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*
* رزقنا الله واياك زيارة أبا الفضل العباس*
*سلمت يمناك أختي فرح* 
*ودمت بخير*
*وبالتوفيق*
*دنيا واخرة*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## فرح

> يعطيك الف عافية على الكلمات
> 
> اختي فرح على الابداع سلمت يمنك
> 
> تحياتي اسير الخيال



يسلم عمرك اخووي اسير
ومشكوورع تواااجدك وتنويرك حرووفي 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا نووور تواااصلك الطيب
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> لعنتني الكؤوس ان لم اغا در كل كأس في حانة العشق خا لي
> الا ستاذ جا سم الصحيح
> كلما ضاقت حلقات الز مان أنفتحنا على فضا آت وأعماق ممتده 
> هناك
> حيث الو جود وحيث نذيب ألآنا في جا مات الو صول ونعانق النور نلتقي
> العباس نشير اليه من بعيد خوفا ان نقترب منه فنكون كا لفرا شات 
> تعشق الضو ء فتتها فت عليه وفيه فتحتر ق 
> الحب فاتحة التقو ىو مشعلها فأن أجبنا وألا زا حم القدر
> جعلنا الله وأيا كم من الذا ئبين في طر يقهم 
> ...



مشكووور اخووي بوكوثر
ع تشريفك صفحتي ويعطيك العااافيه
دوووم هالطله المشرقه
والف سلام وتحيه لسيدي ومولاي ساقي
عطاشا كربلاء ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
رزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> عليك مني سلام الله ابدامابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار..
> 
> *السلامُ عليكـ ياسيدي ومولاي ياأبا الفضل العباس* 
> *أخيتي ، فرح*  
> *والله إننا جميعنا مشتاقون لأضرحة الأطهار* 
> *والله إمتلأت عيناي بدموع الإشتياق هنا ..* 
> *رزقنا المولى وإياكم زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخرة*  
> *ودمتم بخير أيها الموالين*  
> *أرق تح ـياتي*  
> ...



مشكوووره حبيبتي نسايم ورد
ع حظووورك وتشريفك حروووفي المتواااضعه 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا نووور تواااصلك الرااائع
رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم و في الاخره شفاعتهم 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *كلمات نورانية رائعة ومميزة* 
> *جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*
> *رزقنا الله واياك زيارة أبا الفضل العباس*
> *سلمت يمناك أختي فرح* 
> *ودمت بخير*
> *وبالتوفيق*
> *دنيا واخرة*
> *أختك*
> *عيون لاتنام*



يسلم عمرك عزيزتي عيون لاتنام 
كل الشكرلتوااااجدك الغااالي يعطيك العااافيه 
ربي يرزقنا واياكم من الزائرين لهم في الدنيا وننال شفاعتهم في الاخره ياااارب
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------

